# amavisd-new can't start



## xwwu (Jul 27, 2010)

Dear Friends:

The message is:


```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/amavisd restart
amavisd not running?
Starting amavisd.
Missing process ID in file /var/amavis/amavisd.pid at /usr/local/sbin/amavisd line 13932.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/amavisd: WARNING: failed to start amavisd
```

What's wrong?

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2010)

Make sure /var/amavis/ exists and that the user amavisd runs on has write access to it.


----------



## xwwu (Jul 27, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Make sure /var/amavis/ exists and that the user amavisd runs on has write access to it.


 Thanks for your reply. /var/amavis is:


```
ls -al /var/amavis
total 12
drwxr-x---   6 vscan  vscan  512 Jul 27 10:44 ./
drwxr-xr-x  30 root   wheel  512 Jul 27 18:44 ../
drwx------   2 vscan  vscan  512 Jul 26 03:06 .spamassassin/
srwxrwx---   1 vscan  vscan    0 Jul 27 10:44 amavis-milter.sock=
-rw-r-----   1 vscan  vscan    0 Jul 16 11:53 amavisd.lock
-rw-r-----   1 vscan  vscan    0 Jul 26 23:23 amavisd.pid
srwxr-x---   1 vscan  vscan    0 Jul 26 23:23 amavisd.sock=
drwxr-x---   2 vscan  vscan  512 Jul 26 23:23 db/
drwxr-x---   2 vscan  vscan  512 Jul 26 23:23 tmp/
drwxr-x---   2 vscan  vscan  512 Oct 29  2008 var/
```

Nothing regarding user amavisd


----------



## xwwu (Jul 28, 2010)

solved by `rm -r /var/amavis` and then reinstall amavisd-new. quite easy!


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Oct 26, 2010)

I am also having troubles starting amavisd-new. Nothing in logs. My /var/amavis is owned by vscan. I deinstalled and reinstalled a couple of times..


----------

